# [RED] Compartir conexion... (Actualizado y Cerrado)

## achaw

Apelo al conocimiento en redes de mis compañeros del foro, ya que se que son buenos.

La situacion es la siguiente, tengo mi pc de sobremesa conectada a adsl directamente por ethernet.

En mi casa ya anda dando vueltas un portatil Acer con wifi. Ya que mis conocimientos en este area son casi nulos consulto. 

Necesito que estos dos equipos compartan internet, y que el portatil lo haga por wifi. Cuales son los pasos a seguir, que cacharros comprar, mientras me sigo informando espero sus consejos. Mi pc tendra Gentoo, y el portatil algun windows.

Saludos

----------

## ekz

Curiosamente hace un par de días yo hice esto mismo, tenía 2 PCs conectados a internet mediante el modem de la compañía, y  mi padre ya no aguantaba más con su laptop sin internet así que recomendado por un amigo, trajo a casa un router con antena para wifi.

Lo que hice fue conectar ese router al modem de la compañía con un cable RJ45, los 2 PCs también unidos por ese mismo tipo de cable al router, y luego probar las conecciones:

Al router se le ingresa el user y el pass del adsl (quedando en modo bridge tengo entendido). 

En gentoo dejé /etc/conf.d/net con sólo esta linea:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

Y en el laptop con windows buscar redes y ya está, todos los PCs "conectados" al router se conectan automáticamente a inet sin ingresar ni user ni pass    :Smile: 

Eso sí, el windows no podía conectar a la red si había un " ; " (punto y coma) en la contraseña, dejé la encriptación como WPA2+AES recomendado por un amigo con mucha experiencia colgandose de redes   :Razz: 

Saludos

PD: Si quieres sacar la conexión desde tu PC con gentoo lo veo un poco mas complicado y tu laptop dependería de que tu gentoo estuviera encendida   :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

Si quieres conectar el portatil por Wifi solo necesitas comprar un punto de acceso (AP) y seguir la guía de enrutamiento doméstico  :Wink: 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## achaw

Gracias amigos. Lo que necesitaba. Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si vas por la que te propone Ekz, por lo que mas quieras, no compres D-Link!! Sobre todo, no compres los DIR300... <--- Aviso por que está inundado el mercado y donde vayas te los van a ofrecer.

Por otro lado, sin saber cual es tu proveedor de ADSL ni que modem/router te dieron, casi con seguridad si tiene ethernet, tiene USB también. Con 90 mangos te comprás una placa de red inalámbrica, se la instalás al CPU en cuestión y lo usás como punto de acceso para dar internet a la notebook que recibís por el puerto USB...

Salud!

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Si vas por la que te propone Ekz, por lo que mas quieras, no compres D-Link!! Sobre todo, no compres los DIR300... <--- Aviso por que está inundado el mercado y donde vayas te los van a ofrecer.
> 
> Por otro lado, sin saber cual es tu proveedor de ADSL ni que modem/router te dieron, casi con seguridad si tiene ethernet, tiene USB también. Con 90 mangos te comprás una placa de red inalámbrica, se la instalás al CPU en cuestión y lo usás como punto de acceso para dar internet a la notebook que recibís por el puerto USB...
> 
> Salud!

 

Bien, el consejo argentino me viene bien  :Smile: . Mas que nada tenia pensado un router antes que una placa, para que la portatil no dependiera de la de sobremesa, ya que hay periodos en los cuales mi vida me absorve y los uptime son cortos.

Saludos

AGREGO: Por ahora no me dan los capitales para arrancar, una vez que tenga todo listo y el router a mi disposicion, volvere con mas preguntas...

----------

## achaw

Actualizo: 

Al final me compre un ENCORE baratito ($180 para los argentinos), configure el router desde la interfaz web le añadi seguridad, en linux...nada....dhcp como siempre. en el portatil con Win, simple, desde conexines de redes inalambricas, con su respectiva clave. Fue mas facil de lo que crei.

Saludos y gracias a todos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Filtrá por mac address siempre que puedas a menos que le quieras regalar internet a tu vecino...

Salud!

**EDITO** Y deshabilitá el broadcast de la SSID.

----------

## achaw

No tengo ningun cracker dando vueltas por ahora  :Smile: 

En cuanto a la seguridad mas avanzada, ya estoy en eso....

Saludos y gracias.

----------

## ackward

lo del arp tampoco te creas que es la panacea, no necesitas nada para escuchar, la mayoria de los routers van sin ssl se pilla usuario/contraseña. Una vez la tengas esperas a que uno de los equipos este apagado, un mac spoofing entras al router y añades una nueva. Como no es algo que se revise a menudo y salvo que tengas controlado todas las macs y si tienes muchas una mas se te va a pasar. Ya tienes un router para usar.

Un arp hijacking es mas 'llamativo' en algun momento saltara alguna alerta pero si es un equipo que esta tiempo conectado y te lo encuentras con que se ha descoenctado la conexion no tienes porque sospechar. De hecho si quisiera hacer algo delictivo sera la opcion ideal porque ya das un cabeza de turco.

Configura bien el wireless con WPA2 (aunque en linux es mas facil decirlo que hacerlo, yo pj en un portatil con ipw2200 no he podido y es la conf mas simple la de "shared pass")

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Filtrá por mac address siempre que puedas a menos que le quieras regalar internet a tu vecino...
> 
> Salud!
> 
> **EDITO** Y deshabilitá el broadcast de la SSID.

 

Hecho. Ahora con mas tiempo voy a ver cuales son las posibilidades del router para poner a ambas en red...mas que nada para compartir la impresora.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente.

----------

